# How do I register my pet pigeon to me?



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

When I adopted my single pet pigeon from the animal shelter, he came with a band on his leg. The former owner did not want him because he did not race well (the bird had gotten lost and hence ended up picked up by animal control).

This pigeon has come to be a great indoor pet, and I would be just heartsick to lose him. I don't take risks with my bird; he stays indoors, and flies around my apartment, but I am always worried about the "worst case scenario", so if he did escape I would like him to be traced back to me.

How could I go about getting his band number registered to me instead of his former owner? It's a Jedds band; do I just call Jedds and change it, or do I have to get in touch with the former owner to sign forms, or what?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You can call jedds and find out, or what I would do is remove the old band and put a new clip on band with my phone number on. It is so much easier for a potential finder to call a number than trying to trace a band.JMO

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti said:


> You can call jedds and find out, or what I would do is remove the old band and put a new clip on band with my phone number on. It is so much easier for a potential finder to call a number than trying to trace a band.JMO
> 
> Reti


Great advise, Reti.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Is it an au band or an if band. I can help with re-registering or atleast tell you how. If you dont feel good posting all the info on the forum you can pm it to me and Ill see what I can do.


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't see how I could remove the metal band from his leg... he's almost 2 years old. I can't imagine taking wire snips that close to his leg would be safe.


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> Is it an au band or an if band. I can help with re-registering or atleast tell you how. If you dont feel good posting all the info on the forum you can pm it to me and Ill see what I can do.


Thanks... it is an AU band. I'll send you a PM...


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

People that are skilled can do it... I would leave it on and just put the band in your name. It would be good and if you loose him you can find him again.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Okay! I got it registered in her name. Glad I could help.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Just jumping in here with a question- where do you get a band with a phone number on it? I would like some...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Any vet should have pliers to remove bands and they shouldn't charge for it. At least here they do.

Siegels sells personalized bands.

Reti


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

How about putting a band with the phone number on it on THE OTHER LEG??Then you have two chances to get him back.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yeah... Siegels and Jedds sell them. Foys sells them from another manufacture and they are a little higher quality and you can get them with numbering.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Boni Birds said:


> Just jumping in here with a question- where do you get a band with a phone number on it? I would like some...


Foy's has The Bands you Can Order with Your Info on Them i think There The Seamless Bands Not Sure About The Clip On kind.


----------

